# Gourami species



## Helenkos1984 (Oct 27, 2018)

I need some help figuring out what king of gourami this is


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a giant gourami to me Osphronemus goramy


----------



## Helenkos1984 (Oct 27, 2018)

tike said:


> Looks like a giant gourami to me Osphronemus goramy


 Thank You been trying to figure it out since i got it any idea on tank size i will need as he grows


----------

